# Omar Ortez Originals Toro Cigar Review - Loved this stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like to start out by saying how well this stick was constructed, I only ashed twice( 2 solid 2

Read the full review here: Omar Ortez Originals Toro Cigar Review - Loved this stick


----------

